# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Vidalista 20 (Tadalafil) Fastest Way to Cure Erectile Dysfunction - The USA Meds

## marryhill

It has helped a lot in treating erectile dysfunction (ED), which is another name for impotence in men. Tadalafil is one of the most important parts of *Vidalista 20mg*. This medicine helps you get and keep an erection that is stronger and lasts longer. The tablets stop the Phosphodiesterase enzyme from breaking down cGMP, which helps keep an erection going for a longer time.


It is also very helpful for conditions related to blood flow, such as high blood pressure, hyperplasia, and erectile dysfunction (ED). Vidalista is a drug that is used to treat erectile dysfunction. It helps the blood flow so that the erection lasts longer and is stronger. *Vidalista 20 (Tadalafil)
*
Many men also take this medicine for high blood pressure in the arteries of the lungs and to improve their ability to work out. The arteries in the lungs also have PDE5, which is why this medicine helps treat pulmonary hypertension.

----------

